# Spro KING Daddy Bronzeye Frog



## Jim (Jul 17, 2009)

Now this is one BMF frog! 

https://www.wired2fish.com/WhatsUp.aspx?ArticleID=2369


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 17, 2009)

Colorful, and looks like a lunker catcher to me! 8)


----------



## Zum (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like pickeral colors to me.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I caught my 2nd biggest bass ever on the spro jr yesterday. And my biggest this morning on the same one! 6.4 pounds!


----------



## slim357 (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it pictured next to a 60 or 65? Not sure ill be getting one, as ive only had one fish hit the regular size, the jr's on the other hand have worked really well for me, so have the popin bronze eyes.


----------

